# So What is THIS???



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

So i was bored and decided to look thru the RVA website..

Anyway.. i FINALLY found it!! this plant that has been in my tank for the last 3mths!!

However, the name given to it is strange..under rotala sp. "Araguaia" there are 2 rotalas.. i guess now that i think about it, its not so strange..

i know that one of them really is rotala pusilla.. so What is THIS??

PIC here


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I would be curious to know the name of this plant also. The source where I got mine received it as Bacopa sp. from Araguaia River??? Not trying to add to the confusion but rather looking for the correct name of this plant also


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

well.. my source received it as ludwigia!! thats why i haven't seen it anywhere for the last 3 mths!! and to think its in the rotala section on RVA.. weird.

So.. Anyone knows?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm in the same boat as Mat.. Mine was called a Bacopa ..Then I asked Cavan, he told me it was Bacopa araguaia


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

This is _Rotala pusilla_.

I don't know what the other one is, but I don't think it's a Bacopa.

Bacopa sp. 'Araguia' is here:
http://www.rva.ne.jp/plants/bacopa_sp_araguaia.htm


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Are you guys sure it's not the same plant in the emersed form? 

-Naomi


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's a good thought gnome. I suppose it could be. I could always try to acclimate some to emersed growth and see.


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

I doubt that they are the same plant. The purple bacopa has emersed leaves that are about 2x the size of the Rotala rotundifolia 'Green' leaves, which are tiny! Besides, the purple bacopa doesn't ever get red. The purple bacopa have spongy leaves and stems. The plant ranmasatome linked looks pretty solid.

Of course I have never tried the red "bacopa/rotala" so if anyone have some to spare, I can grow it emersed to see if they're the same, even though I'm 99.999% sure that they are completely different plants. Any volunteers? :mrgreen:


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

i dont think its the same plant...its been growing submersed for 3 mths now and it oesn't look anything like the other 2 mentioned.. under low light it remains green but in a high light siuation it turns reds or orangy.. i'll take pics of mine later..


----------

